# New picture of our girl



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Our breeder







sent me this picture today.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Little Miss Noname is so beautiful!


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

Wow she is a beauty x

I'm sure she'll fit into your life perfectly x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

She's lovely .... Have you got a short list of names ? ? x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

OH MY GOD! she is GORGEOUS!....all of these puppies!! such an influx. I can't handle it


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Absolutely stunning girl 

Look forward to hearing what name you've chosen xx


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Ahh! She is fab!


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> She's lovely .... Have you got a short list of names ? ? x


We had decided to call her Noodle, but then we were not so sure. It might still be Noodle or we have pebbles, Baylea or China in mind.
We decided to wait till we bring her home and see what suits her.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh I remember now xxx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Noodle is one of my all time favorite names....but she so looks like a pebbles!!!!!!!!!!!!
AWWWWW I love her.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

She looks lovely Woo.
Whatever name you give her, you will love and will suit her


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Oh she is beautiful!!!


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

I think she looks like a Pebbles too!!! She has a great coat! So beautiful!!! You must be so very excited!!


----------



## benson (Apr 18, 2012)

She is certainly beautiful, and I agree she looks like a Pebbles kind of girl!!!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

She looks such an angel! Love both Pebbles and Noodle. Think you should just have her home for a few days, get a feel for her and then decide on a name. We changed Biscuit's name to what it is now after being with us for two weeks with no problems. She'll soon learn whatever name you choose. x


----------



## tosh (Feb 10, 2012)

Really cute... Makes me want to get a little playmate for Mitzi moo


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

She is beautiful......I bet you can't stop looking at her! X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Woo said:


> We had decided to call her Noodle, but then we were not so sure. It might still be Noodle or we have pebbles, Baylea or China in mind.
> We decided to wait till we bring her home and see what suits her.


Pebbles! That soooo suits her! Chinas cute too....such a stunning pup. they are soooo precious xxx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

she is beautiful!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Gorgeous puppy, love all your names


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

Awww Iwant to cuddle her!!

all your name choices are really nice, but loving pebbles too.


----------



## CurlieKatie (Sep 12, 2012)

Awwww she is gorgeous!! Whatever name you choose I am sure will suit her  Good plan to wait till she arrives and see what "fits".


----------



## theaccessman (Mar 12, 2012)

The "No Name" girl is just adorable


----------



## loopyloo (Aug 18, 2012)

Woo, she is so beautiful and such lovely names, I'd have difficulty choosing too.


----------



## Gus (Sep 28, 2012)

Such a cutie! And Noodles is a great name! We waited to see what ours was like when he arrived - definitely the way forward. Although if we could change it to El Diablo now, we probably would


----------



## Flo (Apr 14, 2012)

She's lovely!! I like Pebbles


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I like Pebbles and all your other names, but I do think she is far too pretty to be called Noodle!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Pebbles is sweet x


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

I agree with the majority....... Pebbles is cute, just like her x


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Been thinking of you Woo....hope all is going well with your gorgeous new girl! x


----------

